# Fire touch screen issue on KB



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having an issue with the touch screen on my Fire only when on KB. Here it is:

If I press a thread topic that stretches more than about halfway across the screen, an area shaped like a vertical rectangle covering most of the right side of the screen gets highlighted and I jump to an Amazon page that is selling a Kindle.

Ideas? 


(Sorry if there is a thread on this already. I searched but couldn't find one.)


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Same thing happens to me (but not just with KB, I have had it happen with other boards as well.  I just make sure I hit the link on the left side of the screen.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, good to know I'm not alone. It actually happens to me sometimes even when I press on the far left side of the screen. Very strange. 

Yeah, it might also happen on other boards, I just haven't experienced it elsewhere. Didn't mean to single out KB, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for noting this - I was not aware and will look into what might be causing it! 

-Harvey


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for noting this - I was not aware and will look into what might be causing it!
> 
> -Harvey


Looking forward to the result as I also have noticed this happening when I read KB from my Fire. It took me a while to figure out that it had to do with left and right sides of the screen as I often have to zoom in in order to select the correct link.

I noticed it most often when selecting the [New] button as that would be on the right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience has been that if I move my finger down at all while tapping on a link, the Fire tries to create a selection box, which sounds like it could be what is happening....

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same problem too! (I didn't always have it though, it started somewhat recently.)


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

This happens with mine on the KB site at least once or twice a day.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same here. Happened recently.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Harvey, thanks for the interest in this.

I've tried to keep track a little better; here's my report:

Betsy, I know what you mean about accidentally shifting the finger but that doesn't seem to be the cause in this case (though I'm often guilty of it).

It has happened to me on at least one other site (although it didn't take me to amazon) and seems to happen more often when I zoom.

I have also noticed a LOT more instances in the past week of the browser recognizing that I have tapped a link, highlighting it, and then basically ignoring it. Over and over and over again. Or, worse, ignoring my tap altogether, even when I tap 7-8 times. Not sure if it's related, but it sure is frustrating.

(fyi: running v. 6.2.2).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The same problem was reported back in November...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91971.0.html

It seems to happen most often when the topic name is a long one and I am trying to press the New button at the end of the line.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure Harvey will look into it.    I've noticed something similar happening occasionally on other sites, usually Amazon, but I always write it off to my tapping as if I try again, I can get the links to work, so I assume that it's my error.

I don't browse KB using the web browser, I use Tapatalk...so can't speak for KB.  I might have to try it...

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's one thing I did notice that might be an explanation: if you have touched the BOTD cover, the pop-up window of detailed book information appears on your Fire, and stays there. If, after that, you click on the right side of the page (even outside of the pop-up it seems!), a larger rectangular zone appears and opens up an Amazon tab for that book. 

So that is a potential problem, and a bug with how our pop-up is being rendered on the Fire. 

I have not been able to re-create this except when that pop-up is appearing. I'll keep playing with it though. Thanks for the reports on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It might be a touch screen issue, Harvey.  On the iPad (that I'm on right now, and I don't use Tapatalk on the iPad), if I tap on the "hover" on the KBOTD cover, the popup appears and won't go away if I tap to the left side or the right side, only if I tap below the popup.  The dimensions of the iPad, being a bit more square than the Fire, allows for space under the popup.  Tapping on the right or left doesn't open an Amazon tab on the iPad, however.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You are probably right about it being a touch screen glitch of some kind. And since I wrote my post, I find I'm not consistently able to re-create the hover pop-up problem. Weirdness.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the Washington Post on my Fire. . . I generally set it so I'm seeing most of the first 'page' of a story and can just go to the next article unless it's something I want to read more on.  I find if I hover my finger too close to the glass over the 'next article' arrow it will sometimes flip several stories.  I'd guess it's a sensitivity/calibration issue.  But, really, it's not a problem for me to avoid it, so probably it's working as designed.


----------

